# Juubito vs All Akatsuki at the same time



## Orochibuto (Jul 9, 2013)

They fight to death, can Obito beat them all?


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2013)

lol
he stomps them. No one now can stand in his face. 
Tobirama said even with the other Hokages they still can't win!! 

There is no chance for the Akatsuki.


----------



## Epicpudding (Jul 9, 2013)

Juubito stomps so much it's not even funny.


----------



## Bossuchiha (Jul 9, 2013)

Hidan Solo's


----------



## crisler (Jul 9, 2013)

sorry but it's even debatable whether the akatsuki can even defeat hashirama alone.

obito just destroyed both tobirama and hashirama at the same time, when the strongest people in history were all watching obito.


----------



## trance (Jul 9, 2013)

Juubito should have all of the Juubi's feats, so Akatsuki a massive bijudama lobbed at them.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 9, 2013)

Akatsuki can't even dream of handling regular Juubi, take one Juubi bomb and its gg Akatsuki. Juubito is far far far beyond their level.


----------



## Doge (Jul 9, 2013)

This isn't even a fight.  The only possible way for them to win is if Itachi seals Obito away with Totsuka, which clearly isn't happening.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 9, 2013)

Juubito sneezes.

They all get on their knees.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 9, 2013)

Only if Madara is amongst the Akatsuki and his trump card is worth a whole lot is there any scenario in which Juubito loses.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 9, 2013)

What made you think this was a good thread?


----------



## Pein (Jul 9, 2013)

Only hope would be itachi sealing with totsuka, Itachi doesn't have the speed to do that though so akatsuki loses, hard.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 9, 2013)

crisler said:


> sorry but it's even debatable whether the akatsuki can even defeat hashirama alone.



It was a Hashirama clone.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 9, 2013)

Akatsuki's only hope is Izanami or the Totsuka no Tsurugi.

What a coincidence that Itachi happens to have both.


----------



## ImSerious (Jul 9, 2013)

Take away Obito's arms and legs and have him start unconscious, and he still rapes them with just his killing intent.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Akatsuki's only hope is Izanami or the Totsuka no Tsurugi.
> 
> they all get ripped in half by chakra hands instantly, or obito uses his duel biju chakram sword things to blow them up before they can react.
> 
> What a coincidence that Itachi happens to have both.



i know your just saying it causr you're a fan and all, but can you at least TRY to think rationally?


----------



## Rain (Jul 9, 2013)

Itachi dominates with a bunshin feint + Amaterasu/Totsuka to the grey matter.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Rain said:


> Itachi dominates with a bunshin feint + Amaterasu/Totsuka to the grey matter.



cause ameterasu worked so well on the juubi.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 9, 2013)

so is this with sick itachi or healthy itachi?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2013)

I wonder how Sasori's poison would interact with Juubito


----------



## Rain (Jul 9, 2013)

crystalblade13 said:


> cause ameterasu worked so well on the juubi.



Itachi's Amaterasu is on a whole different level compared to Sasuke's Enton.

Whenever he wanted to destroy something, he managed to do it in an instant.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 9, 2013)

> Broke apart the torii that Hashirama used to restrain the Juubi without even trying
> Casually ripped apart the Four Red Suns barrier which tanked the Juubi's strongest TBB without a crack
> Seemingly blitzed KCM Naruto/Edo Minato and EMS Sasuke
> Outright blitzed Edo Hashirama and Tobirama
> should be a lot more durable than the juubi's 3rd form

Not sure how Obito's intellect or ability to use actual techniques are holding up, but he can destroy the Akatsuki with brute force.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 9, 2013)

:rofl

akatsuki gets spanked.


----------



## Ennoia (Jul 9, 2013)

I cant think of a single thing that they can do, what did Akatsuki do to you to make you think of this thread.


----------



## tanman (Jul 9, 2013)

If Obito is in a daze like he was right after sealing the Juubi, then Totsuka would work.
If he's like he was at the end, then he stomps.


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jul 9, 2013)

Juubito can use multiple bijuudamas with his hands.

Akatsuki gets raped.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 9, 2013)

Bossuchiha said:


> Hidan Solo's



This 

Hidan gets blood and GG


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Rain said:


> Itachi's Amaterasu is on a whole different level compared to Sasuke's Enton.
> 
> Whenever he wanted to destroy something, he managed to do it in an instant.



its not burning through obito before he does something about it. besides, itachi'd die before he got a chance to use it.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 9, 2013)

crisler said:


> sorry but it's even debatable whether the akatsuki can even defeat hashirama alone.
> 
> obito just destroyed both tobirama and hashirama at the same time, when the strongest people in history were all watching obito.



Tobirama and Hashirama were both clones.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 9, 2013)

The Phoenix King said:


> I wonder how Sasori's poison would interact with Juubito


It wouldn't, Obito laughs at that shit and kicks his skull in.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jul 9, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Tobirama and Hashirama were both clones.



The Hashirama he destroyed was definitely a clone, but I thought Tobirama was the real one--if it was a KB, surely it would have disappeared in a puff of smoke rather than standing there with a chunk taken out of it?  I figured it was his actual Edo Tensei body and just hadn't started regenerating yet.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 9, 2013)

egressmadara said:


> > Seemingly blitzed KCM Naruto/Edo Minato and EMS Sasuke



huh, wut?


----------



## Hiruko2425 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know if you tried this but this is basically a huge stomp thread. The Allied Shinobi Force with all the Hokages and Sasuke is looking like it won't be able to handle it.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Jul 9, 2013)

Minato, Kakashi and Tsunade solo 

Minato tags Tsunade, Kakashi absorbs Minato Tsunade superthrows Kakashi in the air, Kakashi releases Minato, he Kamui's Minato's kunai away as far away as possible, who then teleports to said kunai and hiraishain Tsunade to the kunai's location, who grabs said Kunai and throws it at the stratosphere, in which Minato teleports Obito to.

BFR gg


----------



## Illusive Frame (Jul 9, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Tobirama and Hashirama were both clones.



Hashirama was(the real one is in SM) but Tobirama was the real one. If it was a shadow clone, it would have gone poof when it got owned.

Though doesn't really matter if they were clones are not. Tobirama said that Juubito>4 Hokages together.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 9, 2013)

Juubito likely stomps.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Jul 9, 2013)

If you want a fair match, put Juubito up against Kishi's eraser.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 9, 2013)

Illusive Frame said:


> Hashirama was(the real one is in SM) but Tobirama was the real one. If it was a shadow clone, it would have gone poof when it got owned.
> 
> *Though doesn't really matter if they were clones are not. Tobirama said that Juubito>4 Hokages together*.



I agree, but I was just correcting you on the part that's not bold. 



Daenerys Stormborn said:


> The Hashirama he destroyed was definitely a clone, but I thought Tobirama was the real one--if it was a KB, surely it would have disappeared in a puff of smoke rather than standing there with a chunk taken out of it?  I figured it was his actual Edo Tensei body and just hadn't started regenerating yet.



No, both Hashirama and Tobirama that were attacked by Obito were clones. The real Hashirama and Tobirama are next to the real Minato. And the Minato next to Naruto and Sasuke, yelling at Obito, is the clone. 

Naruto's clones durability has greatly increased to the point we've actually had trouble the real from the clones and thus needed Madara (thanks to his Rinnegan) to tell them all apart. Also it would indeed make no sense for Tobirama with his real body to attack with Hashirama's clone, instead of making a clone of his own. 

Tobirama also said "even if we cancel the remaining clones, we'd still be outclassed, brother!" It wouldn't make sense to not use clones, if you'd be outclassed regardless but have access to unlimited chakra. Its not the same as when Madara said Naruto was only multiplying his incompetence because in that case Naruto was only wasting chakra to make clones which were insignificant, Hashi and Tobirama would have reason to use clones as their chakra (thanks to Edo Tensei) is unlimited.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Jul 10, 2013)

Hahahaha . Oh NF


----------



## ueharakk (Jul 10, 2013)

What is this? 

Akatsuki would get stomped by first form juubi.  The akatsuki has nothing that comes remotely close to the combined bijuudama Naruto and Bee unleashed that did jack to the monstrosity.  The only one who could survive for some time is nagato if preta path can safely absorb whatever energy the juubi uses in his bijuudamas.  Other than that, they all get erased by a juubilaser.

Juubito >>> hulk-juubi > V2 juubi > V1 Juubi > akatsuki.


----------



## iJutsu (Jul 10, 2013)

Sasori uses the kazekage to create a steel dust fog, Itachi totsuka him from behind.

Juubito fires an attack. Kisame uses the that chakra eating shark missile thing and overwhelms Juubito for a bit. Itachi finishes it off with Totsuka.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 10, 2013)

If Hashirama can solo Akatsuki, what do you think Juubito does?

Every member bar Nagato (or Zetsu if he can escape underground fast enough) gets casually vaporized the second Juubito decides to use a _Juubidama_, who then proceeds to brutally disembowels Nagato after his first and only ST 

Juubito with a flawless victory - zero difficulty


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 10, 2013)

Honestly if this is Obito like in the beginning where he was confused and just standing there, I give it to Akatsuki, since Obito let Hashirama hit him with his many gates. Akatsuki gangbang and Totsuka immediately would be Akatsuki's only shot here.

If this is the Obito after he set his eyes on Hashi and Tobi, Akatsuki are pretty much fucked.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> Honestly if this is Obito like in the beginning where he was confused and just standing there, I give it to Akatsuki, since Obito let Hashirama hit him with his many gates. Akatsuki gangbang and Totsuka immediately would be Akatsuki's only shot here.
> 
> If this is the Obito after he set his eyes on Hashi and Tobi, Akatsuki are pretty much fucked.



What attacks do Akatsuki have that could possibly hurt Juubito?
The juubi tanked its own Juubidama which is far beyond anything Akatsuki can do. There's no proof Totsuka would even work on an RS.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh no, I dodn't mean the AKatsuki have attakcs that can hurt Obito. But they have to act fast, hard, and immediately, hence the gangbang to set up Totsuka. 

It's a spiritual weapon nonetheless, Nagato was a Rikudou, a psuedo one, but still. There's no evidence it wouldn't work either.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 10, 2013)

If this is confused and passive Obito, then Akatsuki has some tools that could defeat him. Not by overpowering him, but using haxxed tools to kill Obito rather than the Juubi.

Top of the list is Deidara's C4 that should disintegrate him on a cellular level.
Nagato or Pain taking out his human soul comes to mind.

Other ideas: Hidan's ritual should at the very least destroy Obito's human body.
Kisame can take off a chunk of chakra with Samehada if nothing else, to weaken him. Apparently, Amaterasu hurts, even if it does no measurable damage from what we can tell.

If Obito is knocked unconscious, no problem, these guys can extract a tailed beast. Or let's just say, if anyone can, it's them because every single Akatsuki is great at sealing, all of them have sealed tailed beasts in past, and they have the knowledge.

If Obito is killed, then the Juubi either escapes or disperses. If it escapes, it's just going to be a long tough battle of attrition that Akatsuki eventually lose.
If it disperses, I'll count that as a battlefield removal because it will take time untill the Juubi reshapes itself.

If it's coherent Obito who wants to attack, then it's close to impossible for Akatsuki to win. They would first rely entirely on Itachi's Tsukiyomi just to mess up Obito's Mangekyo timing for shifting between dimensions. And that's super iffy because the Juubi might counteract that.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 10, 2013)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Top of the list is Deidara's C4 that should disintegrate him on a cellular level.



I take it this is assuming that Obito does absolutely nothing? Even then, with the Juubi powering his body, I don't think those little bombs will have enough power to rip up his insides.


> Nagato or Pain taking out his human soul comes to mind.



Nagato had trouble ripping KCM Naruto's soul out with his chakra split into thirteen parts. That is a tiny fraction of Obito's chakra, so I don't think this would work at all.


> Other ideas: Hidan's ritual should at the very least destroy Obito's human body.



If the course works like voodoo automatically inflicting damage regardless of the strength of the enemy's body, which I like to think it does, Obito could probably regenerate from the damage. Such methods weren't enough to kill him easily before becoming the Juubi's Jin.


> Kisame can take off a chunk of chakra with Samehada if nothing else, to weaken him.



The Samehada can't take that much chakra in without changing allegiances.


> If Obito is knocked unconscious, no problem, these guys can extract a tailed beast. Or let's just say, if anyone can, it's them because every single Akatsuki is great at sealing, all of them have sealed tailed beasts in past, and they have the knowledge.



I don't know how they would knock Obito unconscious. But if they could, it took them three days to seal a regular Bijuu. I don't think they could seal the Juubi. What are they going to seal it into? Gedo Mazo? Ie, seal the Juubi into the Juubi's husk?


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, it's assuming he does nothing, and they get a bunch of free shots in. It says so right at the top of the post.



> If the course works like voodoo automatically inflicting damage regardless of the strength of the enemy's body, which I like to think it does, Obito could probably regenerate from the damage. Such methods weren't enough to kill him easily before becoming the Juubi's Jin.



Hidan could, if needed, be decapitated. I kinda doubt Obito can regenerate from instant death.



> The Samehada can't take that much chakra in without changing allegiances.



Most of the 8 tails isn't sealed into the Juubi anyway, only a fraction. It's the specific octopus taste that Samehada likes. Has nothing to do with amounts of chakra. For example, Samehada has eaten the 9 tails chakra, but had no reaction. 
I have absolutely nothing to base it on, but I kinda feel like the Juubi's chakra probably doesn't taste very good. I mean, look at it, it's like some kind of freaky clay thing.

As for sealing the Juubi, I have an alternative plan but it's super unlikely to happen:

Kisame steals chakra from Obito through Samehada, and uses that to feed Nagato chakra to create a moon that they can seal the Juubi in.

Again, this only works if they have unprecedented amounts of cooperation and Obito does nothing.

People like Kakuzu and Kisame can also reinforce Nagato or Itachi with extra chakra if needed, for things like soul ripping or maintaining Amaterasu. Nagato might be able to resurrect Deidara who continuously does C4. That could do some damage also, although again, this kind of synergy is extremely unlikely and out of character. But you know, fighting the Juubi jinchuuriki kinda makes people do extreme things anyway.

Again, within the conditions of Obito being incoherent and dazed at the start, Akatsuki has some options.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 10, 2013)

Kind of a big deal said:


> Hidan could, if needed, be decapitated. I kinda doubt Obito can regenerate from instant death.



You mean _if_ decapitation kills Obito instantly in this state. I kinda doubt it.


> Most of the 8 tails isn't sealed into the Juubi anyway, only a fraction. It's the specific octopus taste that Samehada likes. Has nothing to do with amounts of chakra. For example, Samehada has eaten the 9 tails chakra, but had no reaction.



He ate a tiny amount of Naruto's chakra in comparison. Samehada ate most of Gyuki's chakra before betraying Kisame. He ate six tails worth before it started freaking out. He only ate an amount of Kurama's chakra necessary to summon Gamabunta, which isn't that much chakra for Samehada given that normal human beings can summon Gamabunta. 

It seemed to me it was very much about the the quality and quantity of the chakra. And if Juubi's chakra is indeed so foul, would Samehada even want the chakra?


> Kisame steals chakra from Obito through Samehada, and uses that to feed Nagato chakra to create a moon that they can seal the Juubi in.



He would need a lot of Juubi's chakra for this to work since the Rikudo Sennin was a Jin when he pulled this off. We don't even know if Samehada could handle that much chakra. 


> People like Kakuzu.



Kakuzu? He's got no value here.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 10, 2013)

He's got 5 hearts with correspnding chakra, it's 5 times the amount of a strong shinobi. So he has some chakra to spare.


----------



## Darkberry (Jul 10, 2013)

Depends what the starting distance is but Obijin crushes. Srsly, his faster than them stronger better durability dc. 

Too big Too strong Too fast


----------



## Bansai (Jul 10, 2013)

As Hashirama confirmed that Juubito is even stronger than him, I don't see how they are supposed to win this.
However, if we add EVERY SINGLE known character who was once part of the Akatsuki, we would have:

Nagato
Konan
Itachi
Kisame
Sasori
Deidara
Kakuzu
Hidan
Zetsu
Orochimaru
Sasuke
Karin
Suigetsu
Jugo

That looks much better. If we had this Akatsuki team, we would have one person who is capable of using Edo Tensei, two Uchihas and two Uzumakis. There are some quite fearsome combatants among those. And with someone who can use Edo Tensei, having them as your opponents is extremely troublesome. 
Of course I can't really tell for sure, because we don't even know what Juubito can do, however, I would GUESS that they might have a chance if they all fought together.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 10, 2013)

Kind of a big deal said:


> He's got 5 hearts with correspnding chakra, it's 5 times the amount of a strong shinobi. So he has some chakra to spare.



You mean Kisame taking his chakra to give it to others?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 10, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> It's a spiritual weapon nonetheless, Nagato was a Rikudou, a psuedo one, but still. There's no evidence it wouldn't work either.



You know that's no way of validating your claims, right? 

Saying _'no evidence it wouldn't work'_ is logically flawed; the burden of proof is on you to prove Itachi's Totsuka Blade would pierce something as durable as Ten-Tails Obito. As far as we've seen, the most durable thing it's managed to penetrate is Nagato, who isn't even in the league of regular Tailed Beasts in terms of durability, let alone Ten-Tails Obito

Anyways, this thread is absolutely fucking ridiculous.* Tailed Beast Mode Naruto* could handle all of the Akatsuki with comfortable ease. Hashirama and Madara, as well. How on earth is a group as _infinitesimal_ as Akatsuki supposed to compete with this entity?



Emporio Ivankov said:


> As Hashirama confirmed that Juubito is even stronger than him, I don't see how they are supposed to win this.
> However, if we add EVERY SINGLE known character who was once part of the Akatsuki, we would have:
> 
> Nagato
> ...



Karin, Jugo, Suigetsu, Zetsu, Hidan, Deidara, Sasori, Konan. 90% of the entire collective you just listed cannot do jack shit against Ten-Tails Obito.

Heck, even Nagato's strongest techniques can't begin to faze him.

Numbers are fine and dandy, but that won't matter at all if the competition can't track them with sight alone. A second passes, two Akatsuki members are dead. Another second passes by, several more are ripped apart. I hope you realize these guys, fodder by comparison, don't have a chance in tagging Obito. Imagine yourself running circles around a group of statues punching each one at various moments.

That's pretty much what this situation resembles. Except this time around, Obito has chakra limbs with country-level strength that might as well lift the entire horizon beneath Akatsuki and heave it over for them to be crushed.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 10, 2013)

I should have made it Pre-Madara summoning Narutoverse vs Juubito.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 10, 2013)

Power-wise Juubito rapestomps. However, considering he lacks his mental faculties, HAX things like Bunshin feints, genjutsu, Rinnengan abilities etc. are much more effective. 

While Juubito rips apart the rest of the Akatsuki, Itachi's crow/Karasu Bunshin genjutsu's Juubito and they proceed to seal him with Bansho Tenin + Human Realm/Totsuka.

There really isn't much to say that Juubito knows how to cancel genjutsu on himself when he doesn't even know his own name.

He doesn't even spam AoE attacks for you to say that he nukes them all in one shot.

As much as you guys may hate it...genjutsu GG.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 10, 2013)

Are you guys serious 

Genjutsu isnt going to work on the freaking Juubi Jinchhuriki, an RS who just blitzed "the god of shinobi". Speed>>>>>>>>Genjutsu. Juubito breathes, Akatsuki gets one paneled.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 10, 2013)

Jubbito fucking destroys them.


----------



## Bansai (Jul 11, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Karin, Jugo, Suigetsu, Zetsu, Hidan, Deidara, Sasori, Konan. 90% of the entire collective you just listed cannot do jack shit against Ten-Tails Obito.
> 
> Heck, even Nagato's strongest techniques can't begin to faze him.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that. Karin would be very useful here, as she can predict movements, read chakra and let one character completely recover after being severely injured, which means that one character may fight twice. Jugo will be helpful as well, as he can use his weird natural energy technique to close a fatal wound, Zetsu will be an annoying opponent due to his ability to create a huge amount of himself, Hidan might be useless, but his immortility could be helpful, Deidara has some extremely troublesome techniques which could do a lot of damage, Sasori has great attacks as well and is rather hard to kill and Konan is extremely powerful.

I don't know where you are getting all this information from. How can you tell how fast he kills the Akatsuki members? You can't. We don't know anything about his abilities. We have no choice but to judge that based on assumptions. I can't relate to your logic at all. You sound like the Akatsuki has only members with the same amount of strength, power and skill. Every member is unique. You can't just simply but them all on the same level.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jul 11, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> You know that's no way of validating your claims, right?
> 
> Saying _'no evidence it wouldn't work'_ is logically flawed; the burden of proof is on you to prove Itachi's Totsuka Blade would pierce something as durable as Ten-Tails Obito. As far as we've seen, the most durable thing it's managed to penetrate is Nagato, who isn't even in the league of regular Tailed Beasts in terms of durability, let alone Ten-Tails Obito



Its a two way street, not a one way. Surely slicing and dicing Orochimaru's 8 headed serpent should be comparable to cutting the Hachibi's tentacles, at the very least.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 11, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> I wouldn't say that. Karin would be very useful here, as she can predict movements,



No, I doubt she could. _Tobirama _is a very gifted sensor and even he couldn't predict Ten-Tails Obito's movements before he was promptly bifurcated after.



> Jugo will be helpful as well, as he can use his weird natural energy technique to close a fatal wound,



Does this not work only on those who have bodies once compatible with the Cursed Seal? Besides, I need to see feats of him healing an injury on the scale of having one's torso entirely *obliterated.*



> Zetsu will be an annoying opponent due to his ability to create a huge amount of himself,



Annoying? What can he do that can even bother Obito? 



> Hidan might be useless, but his immortility could be helpful,



Immortality or not, he's not going to be of much use once his bones are pulverized.



> Deidara has some extremely troublesome techniques which could do a lot of damage,



Nope, he doesn't. We can reasonably scale the Ten-Tails' country-level durability to Obito and Deidara's  strongest attacks are magnitudes below that scale.



> Sasori has *great attacks *as well and is rather hard to kill and Konan is extremely powerful.



Sasori has complete shit for offensive feats relative to Obito, but nice try. Konan isn't 'extremely powerful' in the least.  

Also, you'd do well to specify all of these _big scary abilities _these chumps have. You  know, for someone throwing around accusations of my employing 'assumptions', you are damn vague about how these Akatsuki members are supposed to pose the slightest of a threat towards a Ten-Tails Jinchuriki.



> I don't know where you are getting all this information from. How can you tell how fast he kills the Akatsuki members? You can't.



From how he completely blitzed Hashirama, a top-tier? Thereby, he has the capability of doing the same to every Akatsuki he crosses in his path?  They can't react to him, can't doing anything to him when he waltzes over and rips them apart like papier mache, and obviously can't do anything when he decides to move on to the next target.



> We don't know anything about his abilities.



We know enough. Speed beyond their reactions, durability beyond their attacks, strength of chakra arms enough to rip apart a barrier that the Ten-Tails' strongest Tailed Beast Bomb entirely failed to penetrate. 

Just the latter feat of the above description would be enough to end it.



> You sound like the Akatsuki has only members with the same amount of strength, power and skill. Every member is unique. You can't just simply but them all on the same level.



Oh, they're unique all right. Will their differing abilities matter jack shit? Of course not. 

Stop strawmanning my arguments.



The Prodigy said:


> Its a two way street, not a one way.



No, it's not, *YOU* were the one to make the positive claim of Totsuka being able to pierce Ten-Tails Obito, not me. Therefore, it's up to *YOU* to prove it.



> Surely slicing and dicing Orochimaru's 8 headed serpent should be comparable to cutting the Hachibi's tentacles, at the very least.



Do you seriously think this is helping your case at all? 

Obito's goddamn shuriken were slicing Hachibi's tentacles up like raw sashimi; those appendages simply aren't that durable - at least, nowhere near the level of Eight-Tails' main body. Even then, we're talking of a guy whose durability can be reasonably scaled to Ten-Tails' own.

You know, the guy who tanked Tailed Beast Mode Naruto and Eight-Tails combined attack without a scratch?


----------



## Shiny (Jul 11, 2013)

I can see itachi sealing juubito


----------



## Alita (Jul 11, 2013)

The Itachi wankers never cease to amaze me. Itachi is a non factor here. It doesn't matter what he can do because as soon as the match starts he'll be blitzed and killed just like everyone else. This is a guy who can blitz hashirama and tobirama simultaneously. He is not having any trouble blitzing any akatsuki member.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 11, 2013)

Except you know, Juubito only ripped apart 2 people at a time, and Akatsuki has 10+ members with Pein bodies and what not.

Contrary to what you may believe, Obito didn't instantly rape the entire alliance simultaneously. 

There's no reason to suggest that Obito can in fact insta-blitz all of them *at the same time* when he couldn't even get Old Man Hiruzen standing right next to the Worf'd Senju Bros. 

As long as the other Akatsuki members are the first to die, Itachi and Nagato can use their respective HAX to genjutsu and seal him, and that has entirely nothing to do with wank.

If this was a proactive Juubito with Obito's faculties restored, then yeah, he'd definitely destroy them. As it is, Juubito's mindlessness will be it's downfall.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2013)

Dude what are you on, this is obito with the jubbi's power.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 11, 2013)

No, it's Juubi with Obito's body.

We've seen from the last chapter that he's completely mindless. He doesn't even know his own fucking name.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2013)

Nagato and Itachi aren't going to be able barley see him when he's tearing apart everyone and he sure as hell isn't gonna to get affected by genjustu.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> No, it's Juubi with Obito's body.
> 
> We've seen from the last chapter that he's completely mindless. He doesn't even know his own fucking name.



Except we don't know for sure and if the jubbi is in control then genjustu isn't going to affect, Jubbi is the god of the Naruto verse.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 11, 2013)

How about we all agree to this?

Intelligent!Juubito murderstomps

Mindless!Juubito *possibly *looses to genjutsu + sealing, depending on who he happens to take out first.


----------



## SubtleObscurantist (Jul 11, 2013)

Obito experiencing identity confusion is not the same as mindlessness. Try again. Nor have either Itachi or Nagato demonstrated sealing jutsu sufficient to seal something with the chakras  of the Juubi.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jul 11, 2013)

Even Nagato or Pain are nothing in here... Juubito is nearly Rikudou Tier with hype alone.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jul 11, 2013)

Well whoever gets in obito's path is getting shredded by his physical attacks and super fast ranged chakra arms will be tearing the akatsuki apart like it did the barrier...which could take a V2 enlarged juubidama. Keep in mind obito can create ten of these in total from the spikes on his back if he needs to compensate for targets. 

Could the totsuka blade even pierce him? He got slammed by multiple sage arts:gate of the great god without even putting up a guard and shattered it afterwards with no signs or injuries or pain. Nagato's human path needs close range and obito will be totally dominant in CQC. Hidan's ritual is to timely even if he managed to get some blood form obito and he will be shredded before he get it done.

Akatsuki has no shame losing to the current obito...he is a physical and mental freak of nature even when he merely flex his powers.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2013)

Woah! Common sense isn't dead!


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

Lol, this thread.

Juubito rapes Akatsuki then mourns for Rin.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2013)

Naw bro according to some people itachi can genjustu for the win..


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 11, 2013)

Location, distance and knowledge is obviously important here, aside from the fact you did not specify whether or not Kabuto, Orochimaru and Taka are part of this grouping.

Gyuki suggested he's stronger than the rampaging Juubi in recent chapters, that he's found a way to channel the power to a more effective state.

Hashirama admitted inferiority, and Tobirama suggested the kages weren't even close to his level.


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Naw bro according to some people itachi can genjustu for the win..



Well, Itachi > Galactus, so maybe...


----------



## Lurko (Jul 11, 2013)

Well I'm an idiot , Itachi>>>> all.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> This
> 
> Hidan gets blood and GG



he already had
he run all blood check on akatsuki


----------



## Bansai (Jul 12, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> No, I doubt she could. _Tobirama _is a very gifted sensor and even he couldn't predict Ten-Tails Obito's movements before he was promptly bifurcated after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tobirama has shown *nothing* that puts his sensor skills even on the same level as Karin's. Karin can not just predict movements, but she can also read one's chakra to find out what a person is like, whether he lies or not or what kind of creature he is. Even Sasuke, who is capable of using the Sharingan, asked HER to work as his eyes. Tobirama is stronger than her, but when it comes to sensor skill, he didn't show anything that can actually keep up with her Kagura Shingan.
And you might be right about Jugo. But neither Jugo nor Suigetsu nor Hidan are worthless combatants. Even if it's not much, they can still do some damage under certain circumstances. Even if Obito is unbelievably strong now, the Jubi did not show any sign of being invulnerable. Also Obito's human body is still there. Killing it off is also a way to win this. And as long other Akatsuki's prevent him from immaterialising himself (like Konan, who has proven to be capable of doing so), they can damage his body. 
And no character could just simply ignore 100.000 opponents. Zetsu can fight quality with quantity. He may not be capable of injuring Obito, however, when you're surrounded by that many opponents, you can not possibly pay attention to every single one of them. He may be strong but he is still just one person. He has to keep his guard up, and that's pretty hard when you face that many opponents. 
And just because Deidara's strongest attack is weaker than Obito's, that doesn't mean it won't do any damage. Rasenshuriken combined with Amaterasu is below the Jubi's strongest attack as well, yet it was capable of injuring it. Your logic doesn't really make sense. You act like everything that is below Jubito's level is automatically useless. 
In addition Sasori's attacks ARE powerful. Unless Obito can magically resist poison like Sasuke, although he was in no way related to Orochimaru, Sasori's poison should be dangerous. Also the third Kazekage's iron sand techniques are powerful as well. Obito is still not some kind of god who is immune against every attack on earth. He still has a normal body which can be destroyed. And if he has to deal with so many different kinds of attacks, he can not possibly have an easy time dealing with all of them. In this match, the Akatsuki fight TOGETHER, which means that he has to deal with several troublesome techniques at the same time.
Also even Obito confirmed that he regretted underestimating Konan. She even managed to blow his arm off and force him to use Izanagi. I don't see how she is not that powerful. 
And basically the information you get about the Jubi's feats can not be found anywhere in the manga. Speed feats? Where do you see that? We know a bit about the Jubi's techniques, but don't Obito godly power and speed feats becuase of that. Where is that speed supposed to come from? No Jinchuriki became physically stronger or faster after sealing a tailed beast inside him. And Obito himself had no impressive speed and power feats either. Kakashi was able to keep up with him perfectly.
Also Hashirama said NOTHING but that Jubito is stronger than him. We don't even know how much stronger. And because of this little sentence, you simply claim that he has everything? That's a horrible way of thinking. You can't judge a battle by who is stronger only. 
Judging by what I've seen from both Obito and the Jubi, I still believe that the Akatsuki plus Orochimaru, Sasuke and Taka might have a chance to win this. I won't be surprised if my opinion is going to change AFTER I see Jubito fight. But he has not shown enough as of yet. You, however, are simply giving him feats he didn't show. He MIGHT have them, but there is NOTHING that confirms this.


----------



## Kai (Jul 12, 2013)

Baroxio said:


> As long as the other Akatsuki members are the first to die, Itachi and Nagato can use their respective HAX to genjutsu and seal him, and that has entirely nothing to do with wank.


People still think Itachi's genjutsu is viable against top tiers?

We're talking about a guy who has the MS, Rin'negan, and the combined chakra of all the tailed beasts under his breath and you thought genjutsu was even worthy of concern? Is there a more irrelevant non factor?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 12, 2013)

Somepeople are just in denial.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 12, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> And no character could just simply ignore 100.000 opponents.



Rikudou Sennin can.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 12, 2013)

I think jubbiobito could do if he's bloodlusted.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 12, 2013)

Kai said:


> People still think Itachi's genjutsu is viable against top tiers?
> 
> We're talking about a guy who has the MS, Rin'negan, and the combined chakra of all the tailed beasts under his breath and you thought genjutsu was even worthy of concern? Is there a more irrelevant non factor?


Try reading the rest of that post Kai. 



Baroxio said:


> Except you know, Juubito only ripped apart 2 people at a time, and Akatsuki has 10+ members with Pein bodies and what not.
> 
> Contrary to what you may believe, Obito didn't instantly rape the entire alliance simultaneously.
> 
> ...



Simply having a dojutsu doesn't make you immune to genjutsu; nowhere is this shown.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 12, 2013)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> Tobirama is stronger than her, but when it comes to sensor skill, he didn't show anything that can actually keep up with her Kagura Shingan.



Still, I'm not seeing how Karin's going to perceive Obito's movements, which are far beyond her scope. What was the fastest thing she managed to actively track with her sensory skills, again?



> Even Sasuke, who is capable of using the Sharingan, asked HER to work as his eyes.



How is this noteworthy in the least? You realize that not being a sensor, Sasuke is limited to what his sight grants him and thus any incoming attacks from the sides or behind or whatnot are immune to his Sharingan's detection?



> And you might be right about Jugo. But neither Jugo nor Suigetsu nor Hidan are worthless combatants. *Even if it's not much, they can still do some damage under certain circumstances.* Even if Obito is unbelievably strong now,



No, they can't. 

I don't think you understand the level of durabilty that a Jinchuriki of the goddamn Ten-Tails would wield. He's shrugged off every single attack thrown at him thus far outside of a massively-enhanced Amaterasu, Tailed Beast Mode Naruto's Rasenshuriken, and his own Tailed Beast Bomb.

None of which the likes of the fodder you so adamantly rout for _are even close_ to mirroring. Get a clue.



> Also Obito's human body is still there. *Killing it off is also a way to win this*.



So what if Obito's human body is still there? As far as we know, his durability has heightened considerably and can likely be scaled to the Ten-Tails' own, considering he's displaying physical feats *far *outstripping the actual beast's.

And do you seriously think I don't know the bolded? 



> And as long other Akatsuki's prevent him from immaterialising himself (like Konan, who has proven to be capable of doing so), *they can damage his body*.



Prove it.



> And no character could just simply ignore 100.000 opponents.



Wait, since when did OP specify Zetsu as to mean the hordes of 100000? Didn't Obito need the chakra of the Tailed Beasts to materialize such an army?



> And just because Deidara's strongest attack is weaker than Obito's, that doesn't mean it won't do any damage.



Fucking Tailed Beast Mode Naruto and Eight-Tails' combined Tailed Beast Bomb at full-strength didn't do anything to Ten-Tails in its initial form and you have the audacity to postulate such a claim?

Like I said: Get a clue.



> Rasenshuriken combined with Amaterasu is below the Jubi's strongest attack as well,



We have no way of determining this, considering Amaterasu's temperature was exponentially raised due to Rasenshuriken's effects.Such an attack would be reasonable in exceeding the amount of damage even the Ten-Tails' attacks can output (the way both attacks are dealing damage are *considerably* different). We've seen that Rasenshuriken can harm Kurama, and when enhanced by the latter's chakra, even the Ten-Tails. Couple that with the technique being magnified several times in size and Amaterasu's heat levels, and it's not outlandish to think it could damage the Ten-Tails.

Whereas your claims that shit like Suigetsu and Jugo whose attacks don't exceed fucking building-level are flat-out garbage.



> yet it was capable of injuring it. Your logic doesn't really make sense. *You act like everything that is below Jubito's level is automatically useless.*



No, I'm treating everything that is below Tailed Beast Mode Naruto + Eight-Tails' combined attack as automatically useless. 

Also, you would do extraordinarily well in not embarrassing yourself by actually what I asked of you: can you specify which attacks would actually harm Ten-Tails Obito, instead of going _'well durr, he's not invincible man, these chumps would totally hurt him!!11'_



> In addition Sasori's attacks ARE powerful. Unless Obito can magically resist poison like Sasuke, although he was in no way related to Orochimaru, Sasori's poison should be dangerous.



I'm talking about the way in which Sasori supposed to administer the poison. Needles? You think that could bypass the durability of Ten-Tails focused into one human body?



> Also the third Kazekage's iron sand techniques are powerful as well.



Relative to what? 



> He still has a *normal body *which can be destroyed.


.

I think I understand the problem.

You seem to be laboring under the laughable delusion that Obito's body still remains at his usual levels despite foolishly not realizing that with the acquisition of the Ten-Tails, it's increased to the beast's levels as well. As such, we can give the every feat the Ten-Tails has demonstrated to Obito.



> And if he has to deal with so many different kinds of attacks, he can not possibly have an easy time dealing with all of them. In this match, the Akatsuki fight TOGETHER, which means that he has to deal with several troublesome techniques at the same time.



Save yourself some time and stop posting meaningless rhetoric. Get to the point.



> Also even Obito confirmed that he regretted underestimating Konan. She even managed to blow his arm off and force him to use Izanagi.



What the fuck does this have to do with Ten-Tails Obito?



> Speed feats? Where do you see that?



Holy shit. 



> And Obito himself had no impressive speed and power feats either.



-snip-
You think blitzing Hashirama, a top-tier in the Narutoverse with similar reactions to Madara, who also reacted to A at his top-speed levels (without Onoki) and breaking apart a barrier that the Ten-Tails' most powerful attack couldn't breach, with the pure physical strength in his chakra arms, is 'not impressive'?

-snip-


----------



## Chad (Jul 12, 2013)

Obito right now may be > HST.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone still thinks Akatsuki can win?


----------



## iJutsu (Jul 20, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Anyone still thinks Akatsuki can win?



Itachi can actually solo now. Juubito lunges at Itachi, turns fat, and gets totsuka'd.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 20, 2013)

Yea I don't think so .


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't believe some people think Itachi could beat Juubito. That's just fucking sad. I just... Wow.


----------



## Doge (Jul 20, 2013)

BrokenBonds said:


> I can't believe some people think Itachi could beat Juubito. That's just fucking sad. I just... Wow.



Because Totsuka could totally seal the Juubi, and no one cared enough during the manga to go get it from Itachi in order to completely nullify Obito's plans.


----------



## Vice (Jul 20, 2013)

Juubito effortlessly clears. There's really no real need to defend this opinion either.


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jul 20, 2013)

kresh said:


> Because Totsuka could totally seal the Juubi, and no one cared enough during the manga to go get it from Itachi in order to completely nullify Obito's plans.


Yeah because Itachi totally wouldn't get his annihilated before he even thinks to go into his final Susanoo. It's all a mute point because there's no way the Totsuka would even get close to Juubito unless he conveniently turns fat at the exact right moment.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh boy, the level of wanking on this thread is too overwhelming. I felt my IQ dropping while reading some posts.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 20, 2013)

The akatsuki could have taka and Orochimaru and even the zestu army and they still get annihilated before they even from a hand sign


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 22, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Oh boy, the level of wanking on this thread is too overwhelming. I felt my IQ dropping while reading some posts.



You say so because of Itachi?


----------



## Rain (Jul 23, 2013)

Amaterasu/Tsukuyomi/Totsuka/Izanami/.

You chose.


----------



## trance (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys, Itachi just doesn't beat Juubito, he fodderizes him. This man stomped Galactus and is stronger than MS Sharingan who fodderizes the Living Tribunal.

Juubito is getting an omniversal asskicking.   


*Spoiler*: __ 



ck


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 23, 2013)

Juubito destroys Itachi with Melchsee's Lance.

Oops, it was a clone.

Itachi attacks from behind and spin-kicks Juubito in the face.

Juubito staggers back and destroys Itachi with Melchsee's Lance again.

Oops, it was a clone. Again.

Suddenly, Itachi attacks from behind and spin-kicks Juubito in the face. Again.

Puzzled, Juubito launches another counterattack, only for the same thing to happen.

Juubito continues attacking and getting kicked in the face back and forth until he loses what little mind he has left and begins raging.

Meanwhile, Itachi finishes patting him on the head and seals him with the Totsuka no Tsurugi while Izanami has him occupied. 

All the other Akatsuki members just stand there in utter bewilderment, each of them individually making a mental note never to cross Itachi. Ever.


----------



## Legend777 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Juubito destroys Itachi with Melchsee's Lance.
> 
> Oops, it was a clone.
> 
> ...



Flawless reasoning


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jul 23, 2013)

Akatsuki does this:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zay-YmmoCw[/youtube]

Juubito flinches.


----------



## Vice (Jul 23, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Juubito destroys Itachi with Melchsee's Lance.
> 
> Oops, it was a clone.
> 
> ...



Nice fanfiction. Meanwhile, in canon, Juubito wrecks shit effortlessly.


----------



## macrie69 (Jul 23, 2013)

Akatsuki hires Akainu and convinces him that Juubito is a pirate. Akainu one shots Juubito. The end.


----------



## trance (Jul 23, 2013)

macrie69 said:


> Akatsuki hires Akainu and convinces him that Juubito is a pirate. Akainu one shots Juubito. The end.



Lol, please. Don't waste the Fleet Admiral's time with fodder like Juubito.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 23, 2013)

Jubbito wrecks the whole op verse.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 23, 2013)

Wonder how latest chapter, affects this thread


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 23, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Wonder how latest chapter, affects this thread



Obito kills them faster


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Wonder how latest chapter, affects this thread



Essentially what Gilgamesh said...

Instead of surviving 2 minute against him, Akatsuki Nagato last 30 seconds


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 24, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Wonder how latest chapter, affects this thread



by my calculations, since sasuke was now able to block juubito's super bijuudama spike with a mere partial susanoo for like 1 second, that means itachi could block all of juubito's spike attacks for 1 second with partial susanoo and since itachi can react to lightning (1/1000 of a second) he will be fast enough to react and dodge. So itachi can run in close with partial susanoo and just keep having it destroy then dodge all while activating izanami. then as nikushimi said, the steps go 1) izanami , 2) pat on the head, 3) solos. the other akatsuki are overkill  


*Spoiler*: __ 



juubito > the 4 edo hokages + naruto > akatsuki without obito


----------



## Jagger (Jul 24, 2013)

Deidara uses his explosives to kill himself, Sasori joins in the explosion.

Kakuzu starts stabbing his own hearts using Hidan's scythe. Hidan reverts his jutsu and kills himself.

Itachi tells Kisame to kill each other at the same time. He uses Tsukuyomi on Kisame to literally mindfuck him and kill him, Kisame summons his sharks to eat Itachi alive.

Nagato goes "lolnope" and revives Yahiko using Rinne Tensei. Konan stabs herself with a random pipe. Yahiko sees Juubito and joins Konan.

Am I missing someone?


----------



## Bonly (Jul 24, 2013)

This was a slaughter before the latest chapter and is still a slaughter after the latest chapter.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 24, 2013)

What if we add taka and the Zetsu army

ck


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 24, 2013)

this thread is becoming more and more of a joke as the chapter goes by. it's only going to get worst. 

poor nagato.


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Jizznificent said:


> this thread is becoming more and more of a joke as the chapter goes by. it's only going to get worst.
> 
> poor nagato.



Which makes it all the funnier 

You know it's sad when the strongest person on the opposing side by a significant margin I.e Nagato at best can prevent himself from being oneshotted and do nothing more than that


----------



## Jagger (Jul 24, 2013)

Nagato begs for mercy?


----------



## Joakim3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Nagato begs for mercy?


To spare his team of maximum security level jail ass raping, never.... Nagato trolled Obito before death, there is zero amounts of mercy given here 



But seriously Nagato & Itachi casually 2 man this 

Nagato uses _Rinne Tensei_ to ressurect Rin monterally stunning Jubito

+

Itachi lol Totsuka blitzes Obito while his pedophilia love stuns him 

=

Profit and flawless logic


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> Wonder how latest chapter, affects this thread



Well, he made Minato look like a statue...and countered his Hiraishin, so...their chances of victory went from .001% to .000001%.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jul 25, 2013)

Itachi closes with Izanami.  He can also hit him with the Totsuka when Obito gets fat after soloing Hidan and Konan.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

That was a nearly mindless Obito that got fat. The new "in control" Obito probably won't get fat. 

How this got to 6 pages is beyond me.


----------

